# lithide



## dineh

estoy haciendo una traduccion de quimica, "lithide chloride" aparece en el documento pero no se como traducirlo, alguien me puede hechar una manita?


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola. ¿No será "lithium chloride" (cloruro de litio)?. Lithide sería "litiuro", pero no creo que pueda ir junto con chloride.


----------



## dineh

lithium chloride tambien aparece, y eso lo traduje como dices, "cloruro de litio". Será que la palabra lithide no existe?


----------



## Ilialluna

Sí existe, lo que no me cuadra es que aparezca con cloruro como molécula: cloruro de litiuro. Creo que eso no puede ser. ¿No faltará una "," entre los dos?.


----------



## dineh

no, estoy traduciendo una hoja de trabajo para una clase de physical science en una preparatoria, "lithide chloride" es una de las cuatro respuestas posibles a una pregunta. 
Crees que el compuesto quimico de "lithide chloride" lo hayan puesto para confundir a los estudiantes?


----------



## k-in-sc

That's what it sounds like to me ...


----------



## Ilialluna

Sí, yo también creo que es lo más probable.
Saludos.


----------



## dineh

gracias, entonces lo dejare en ingles


----------



## k-in-sc

Don't you have to translate all the answers?
I wouldn't leave it in English, I would translate it to something fake in Spanish. I'm sure Ilialluna could suggest something that sounded good.


----------



## Ilialluna

Estoy de acuerdo con k-in-sc. Creo que deberías dar una traducción, y literalmente sería "cloruro de litiuro".


----------



## dineh

muchisimas gracias, asi lo pondré.


----------

